# Sycamore Green Q7



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Is this color actually closer to blue rather than green? Has anyone seen this color in person? Thanks in advance.
Rich


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Sycamore Green Q7 (993)*

Check out Audi of North Scottsdale, they may still have one in their showroom.
RB


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Sycamore Green Q7 (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Actually rick, the one we had here was Condor Gray, i found that out last week after comparing the big color swatches against the car.
Sycamore green is a very pale light silvery green.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Sycamore Green Q7 (ProjectA3)*









This it Bri?


----------

